# Attaching trim to vinyl jamb extension



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

We need more info---Is the vinyl extender solid or hollow? How deep? Is there any chance of the nails hitting the operating part of the window?


----------



## hand drive (Apr 21, 2012)

a lot of times a brad nailer (pinner)is used along the edge where the trim meets the extension and a heavier nail is used to hold the trim to the wall or/and some adhesive used as well


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Picture...


----------



## n0c7 (May 15, 2008)

Hollow, deep enough that nails won't hit or affect operation.

After wiggling the casings on my other windows it looks like the installers just pinned the casings into the vinyl. I'm thinking of using some adhesive with brad nails into the jamb extension and finish nails into the framing as mentioned.

I can take some pictures tonight.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

n0c7 said:


> Hollow, deep enough that nails won't hit or affect operation.
> 
> After wiggling the casings on my other windows it looks like the installers just pinned the casings into the vinyl. I'm thinking of using some adhesive with brad nails into the jamb extension and finish nails into the framing as mentioned.
> 
> I can take some pictures tonight.


This will work just fine.

I was suggesting pictures because they are usually worth a thousand words.


----------



## n0c7 (May 15, 2008)

Here are my existing windows:










Here are my new windows with jamb extensions:


----------



## hand drive (Apr 21, 2012)

the side you are showing is the outside, do not nail into hollow jamb extensions on the outside of structure. make sure window is shimmed correctly and only nail trim to solid wood surrounding window and use OSI Quad caulk to back caulk the trim where it goes over the extension. it is bad enough that they are hollow(bad theraml properties), adding holes in them is even worse....


----------



## n0c7 (May 15, 2008)

That's the interior shot. The nail flange is on the outside. It's two windows laying against each other - an optical illusion


----------

